# Heavy periods after failed cycle?



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just got my 2nd AF after my last cycle failed in June and [sorry for TMI] its really, really heavy to the point its soaking through a super tampon and a pad. Two days of this I'm totally fed up as normally my flow is light, heavy, light, light then done! my AF on OTD was extremely heavy and I expected that. I have also spotted brown/pink for 12 days since ov then AF showed in full force.

Any ideas? Is this normal?


----------



## bunny13 (Oct 22, 2011)

I realise this question was asked a while ago and just wanted to say I'm having a similar experience. although not quite so heavy as yours chandlerino. 

I also want to add that my periods took a long time to come back. After failed icsi both hospitals we visit told us that we could do a fet after I got my next Period. We then received a letter stating that we had to wait two more bleeds. The first took 7 weeks and the next took 6 weeks. Kinda wish either clinic had warned me rather than moving the goal posts.


----------



## Natw28 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I have had. 2 no failed icsi and both periods were very heavy, more so than normal. After our first round it took at least 3 months before my af was back to my regular 28/30 day cycle. We found out Sunday that our FET had also failed, I stopped taking the estrogen, steroids and pesseries that day and finally got af last night which seemed pretty normal t my standard af, that was until this after noon at work I had to rush to the toilet with severe cramping so much s. Was on the verge of being ice this lasted about 10 min then finally eased enough for me to leave the toilet. I have been to the loo since and have passed the largest clot I have ever seen about the size of a large bottle top. 

Is this normal??


----------

